
Illinois Man Charged with Desecrating US Flag After Posting Photos on Facebook - jackgavigan
http://www.forbes.com/sites/fernandoalfonso/2016/07/04/illinois-man-charged-with-desecrating-american-flag-after-posting-photos-on-facebook/
======
waterphone
> _Champaign County State 's Attorney Julia Rietz said today that the man
> arrested on July 4 after a flag-burning Facebook post will not be charged._

> _" The State's Attorney's Office is declining to file charges against
> (Bryton) Mellott as the act of burning a flag is protected free speech
> according to the US Supreme Court decision, Texas v. Johnson, 491 US 397
> (1989)," Rietz said in a statement._

[http://www.news-gazette.com/news/local/2016-07-05/update-
urb...](http://www.news-gazette.com/news/local/2016-07-05/update-urbana-flag-
burner-wont-be-charged.html)

------
coreyp_1
don't link to Forbes or support their paywall

